# Januar 2003 EBABBAvAB angeln!?



## Bellyboatangler (10. Dezember 2002)

Wie sieht es mit dem ersten Sonntag im Januar den 5. Januar 2003 aus! Wenn keine Minusgrade sind und das Wetter bis Windstärke 5-6 bläst, könnte man ein das erste *Eisbackenarschbellyboatangeln vom AB kurzgesagt EBABBAvAB*  :q  veranstalten. Ganz unproblematisch und ohne große Preise. Erster Preis ist die erste heiße Tasse Fleiderbeerpunsch(ohne Alkohol), die ausgeschenkt wird! Was haltet ihr davon! Soll keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung zu Mikefish und Stephan sein! Strandläufer sind herzlich willkommen , aber bekommen eine besondere Bewertung in Bezug auf die kleinste Stange!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2002)

:q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 


Hört sich gut, schaun mer mal.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## fly-martin (10. Dezember 2002)

Mann oh Mann - 

Du arbeitest aber kräftig am Titel des BFF


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Dezember 2002)

Gerne Christian aber das kann ich erst gaaaanz kurzfristig entscheiden, wegen dem Wetter und der Minusgrade.
Also schau´n wer mal.....  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2002)

@ Martin,

im Vergleich zum Chat heute Abend ist das doch gar nichts.

Stichwort : Schw...beißer  :q  :q  :m 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Dezember 2002)

Ich würde es auch erst kurzzeitig verabschieden. Holzkohle und Grillanzünder hab ich noch) Warm wird es dann schon. Würde sagen 3-4 Tage vorher weiß man genaueres! Der Januar ist halt sehr wetterabhängig.


----------



## Udo Mundt (11. Dezember 2002)

Hab mir auch diesen Termin notiert.
Aber ich befürchte, daß ist nur was für die ganz Harten  ,
oder habe wir Anfang Januar Föhn #c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Dezember 2002)

@ Udo

HA HA HA  :q  :q 

Der iss gut : Haben wir im Januar schon Föhn ??

 :q  :q ich kann Dir ja nen Föhn mitbringen und dann kannste Dir warme Luft ins BB pumpen, damit der Arsch warm bleibt!  :m  :q  :q 
Oder wie wäre es mit einem Batteriebetriebenen Wärme-Sitzkissen ?  :m 

Unser Udo, der macht aber auch immer Späße ! Man muss ihn in &quot;echt&quot; erleben. 
Freue mich Dich wieder zusehen........  #h  #h


----------



## Salmonelle (11. Dezember 2002)

Schade,

EBBABA wäre bestimmt &quot;cool&quot; :q

Ich klink mich in der ersten ganzen Januarwoche aber schon in einen kleinen Urlaub mit Freunden auf &quot;FYN&quot; ein.

Also wenn ihr am 5. eure Zittertechnik verfeinert und es kommen plötzlich feine kräuselige Wellen aus Richtung Norden, dann sind das Schockwellen von meinem Versuch den Wärmehaushalt in meiner Wathose durch häufig aufeinander folgende Muskelkontraktionen in Schwung zu halten, während ich im Wasser stehe und den MeFos nachstelle...

Petri Heil zusammen


----------



## Maddin (25. Dezember 2002)

So mal zur Erinnerung hochgeholt...


----------



## Ace (25. Dezember 2002)

schaun mer mal, wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Dezember 2002)

Eventuell würde ich auch kommen. Aber nur wenn im Harz kein Schnee liegt. Denn dann werde ich am 4. als Tagestour nach Braunlage fahren auf die Schiepiste.


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. Dezember 2002)

@ All
so ein Mist habe kein BB aber wenn ich erscheine kann man ja auch von Land aus probieren habe ich noch nie probiert auf Mefo wäre ja mal ein anfang  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Dezember 2002)

Da die meisten vom Festland kommen würde ich als Treffpunkt die Autobahnraststätte Neustadt(Parkplatz bei derTankstelle) auf der A1 in Richtung Puttgarden vorschlagen. Von diesem Punkt aus könnte man überall vor der Insel hinfahren bzw auf der Insel. Über die Uhrzeit kann man sich ja noch unterhalten!

Wetter sollte stimmen. Wenn an diesem Tag Blitzeis bzw. Dauerfrost bzw. Sturm sein sollte, verschieben wir diesen Termin. Würde vorschlagen Treffpunkt um 6:00 Uhr am 5.Januar 2003!!! Sollten wir an diesem Tag nur starke Winde haben, würde ich vorschlagen die Meforuten rauszuholen und die BB´s zuhause zulassen! Nur bei Dauerfrost bzw. Blitzeis fällt der Termin aus! Bitte bis zum 3.Januar 2003 17:00 mir eine PN schicken, wer teilnehmen will. Für Verpflegung und Getränke sorgt jeder selbst. Grill/Holzkohle und Anzünder  kann ich mitbringen! Wer sorgt für die Würstchen?


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. Dezember 2002)

@ M-S!
Brech Dir mal nicht die Gräten :q 
Treffpunkt ist ok, aber ist 6 Uhr nicht ein wenig früh?
Wird doch erst um 8 Uhr hell, oder habt ihr schon Radar an euren BB`s. ;+ 
Wenn`s Wetter paßt ,bin ich mit dabei :z


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2002)

Udo du alter Langschläfer  
6:00 in Neustadt dann sind wir doch noch lange nich am wasser, bis dann alle so zu potte kommen und wir uns für einen Strand entschieden haben und vor allem bis wir dann endlich ins Wasser kommen das dauert. :q Ich kenn uns ja(sabbel sabbel)
Und dann haben wir die noch riesig Zeit um zu fangen, betet bitte das das Wetter passt ich hab derbe Entzugserscheinungen. #t 
Besonders nach dem Bericht von Salmonelle :z 

@Udo
wir müssen immer noch einen bestimmten Fisch fangen weisst du ja.   :m aber diesmal klappts

@Jörg 
Hals und Beinbruch, fänd ich super wenn du´s auch schaffst zu kommen 

für die anderen gilt das natürlich auch...endlich wieder angeln goil:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Dezember 2002)

Sehe das auch wie Ace. Denke so das wir frühstens 7:30 bzw 8:00 im Wasser sind! Udo ich hab doch GPS. Finde so auch bei Nebel zurück!!! :q  Hell sollte es schon sein. Falls der Wind zu stark ist, kann ich immerhin meine Meforute zwingen! Und übrigens. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!!! Ist genauso mit dem Angeln!


----------



## Maddin (26. Dezember 2002)

Also ich habe auf jeden Fall schon richtig Lust mir in Gemeinsamkeit die Flossen abzufrieren!!! :q


----------



## Salmonelle (27. Dezember 2002)

Na los Leute, traut euch.
Wenn ihr richtig angezogen seid wirds schon nich so kalt, und der Schmerz in den Fingern lässt tatsächlich nach dem ersten Fisch schlagartig nach :q 

Ich weiß jetzt wovon ich rede. :q  :q  :q 

Wie schon gesagt wär ich ja auch gern dabei, aber vor FYN soll datt mitm BB wohl auch gut funzen, hoffentlich is nich so heftiger Nordwind, dann muß ich mir von Hasmark aus  wieder Windschatten suchen (kann ich mittlerweile auch ganz gut)...

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Dezember 2002)

Hallo und moin
ich habe durch Maddin erfahren, daß diese Tour geplant ist.
Da ich selber sehr gerne mit dem Belly los bin, werde ich 
mich am 5.1.03 auch mal einfinden.
Meine heutige &quot;Generalprobe&quot; ist gehörig in die Hose gegangen. Es sollte einfach nicht sein.
Es ist zum Auswachsen...mal wieder zwei Aussteiger... :c 
Aber egal, ich bin dabei und dann klappts vielleicht auch mal wieder mit dem Silber.

Freue mich schon.


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2002)

Hi Dorschdiggler
Willkommen im Board :m
Ich glaub ich weiss wer du bist :q 
bis zum kommenden Sonntag dann, und bring ja gutes Wetter mit


----------



## Maddin (29. Dezember 2002)

Moin Dorschdiggler....willkommen an Board!
Ich glaub ich weiss man auch wer du bist :g
Das mit dem Wetter wird schon klappen...war doch 
auf allen Treffen immer gut...oder nicht  ;+ :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Dezember 2002)

So viele werden das sowieso nicht werden. Die meisten haben ja allein beim Gedanken schon Eisbeulen an den Backen!!!

Hauptsache wir bekommen nicht noch Schnee bzw. Eisregen zum Wochenende!

Bis jetzt dabei:

1)Maddin(mit Gummi und BB)
2)Ace(mit Gummi und BB)
3)Dorschdiggler(mit Gummi und  BB)
4)M_S (wenn kein Schnee im Harz liegt (mit Gummi und BB))
5)Andreas_Michael als Steinangler (mit Gummi und Rute)
6)Mikefish ?
7)Udo Mundt ?
8) Stefan ?
..)und ich (mit Gummi und BB)

sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, dann bitte mail an luebeckerhl@yahoo.de und bitte mit Nickname und Handynummer, falls ihr zu spät kommt!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Dezember 2002)

Hi Freunde,
da ich in der Weihnachtswoche an der Kelstruper Bucht war und wirklich NUR Urlaub gemacht habe, werde ich wohl auch am 05.01.2003 kommen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt aber grillen werde ich diesmal nicht, sondern mein gelbes Renn-BB soll mal wieder nass werden!

Treffen um 6:00 auf der Raststätte Neustadt Richtung Nord ??
Naja, ich versuch pünktlich zu sein. Oder wollt Ihr gleich um 6:00 schon los ? Bißchen warten kann man ja oder ?  :q 
 #h  #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Bellyboatangler _
> So viele werden das sowieso nicht werden. Die meisten haben ja allein beim Gedanken schon Eisbeulen an den Backen!!!
> 
> Hauptsache wir bekommen nicht noch Schnee bzw. Eisregen zum Wochenende!
> ...



Bitte verratet mir mal einer für was ich Gummi brauch ;+ 
bin doch verheiratet :q  :q 
und ich dachte doch tatsächlich das ich mit Blech angeln sollte.
Aber genau kann ich es erst am Mittwoch Abend sagen ob ich erscheine.


----------



## Andreas Michael (30. Dezember 2002)

ups 
geht doch erst am donnerstag, Mittwoch ist doch Feiertag!!!
also am donnerstag abend kann ich sagen ob ich erscheine


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. Dezember 2002)

Willkommen on Board Dorschdiggler! :m 
Wenn`s Wetter mitspielt bis Sonntag #h 
P.S. hast`n feine Webside#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Dezember 2002)

Moin
Maddin, Ace..... Ihr habt recht !!!
Danke auch an Dieser Stelle noch für den freundlichen Empfang hier...
Danke auch nochmal an Dich Udo.
Ich denke mal, es wird sicher recht lustig werden  :q 
und.... habe da noch einen Freund, der sich evtl. anschliessen würde... Ich hoffe mal, es spricht nichts dagegen - Oder ??? ;+ 
Bis nächsten Sonntag dann.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Dezember 2002)

Statt Gummi sollte es Neoprenhose heißen. Bring mit , wen Du willst! 

Den Grill kann ich auch zuhause lassen. ;+  Unser Grillmaster will ja nicht!  :c 

Bitten Fliederbeerpunsch bringe ich mit! Bis Sonntag, wenn das Wetter stimmt! Bei Schnee und sindflutartigen Regengüssen und Blitzeis verscheiben wir den Termin!  Bei Sturm lasse ich das BB zuhause und komme mit Meforute !  Also dann bis Sonntag!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Bei mir steht nach wie vor ein Fragezeichen. Schnee wird es im Harz wohl nicht geben wie es aussieht aber wenn Wetter und Wind mitspielen werde ich eventuell mit einem guten Kumpel von Meschendorf mit meinem Boot raus fahren. Nur wenn das gar nicht gehen sollte werde ich erscheinen.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2002)

Da meine Frau an dem Sonntag frühdienst hat kann ich nicht so früh komm.... äh....erscheinen (BFF sieht alles  ).
Ich hab aber noch von einem älteren Termin die Handy-Nummern von Ace und Mike, ich werde mich also säter melden und nachkommen.

Für die Statistik : ohne BB, aber mit Spinn- und Fliegenrute (Ace!!!).


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2002)

@Mario 
ich freu mich drauf:m ich konnte ja schon zusehen...Dat haste ja echt drauf#6


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. Dezember 2002)

Nana Ace!!  
Du willst dem BB-Angeln mit der Spinnrute woll nicht untreu werden, wo Du dich doch erst rutenmäßig optimiert hast  :q  :q  :q 
Bis Sonntag, so das Wetter will :m


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2002)

Zitat Udo:


> Nana Ace!!
> Du willst dem BB-Angeln mit der Spinnrute woll nicht untreu werden...


Aber Udo wo denkst du hin...BB und untreu...*niemals*...dat macht doch süchtig :l 

Aber ich denke es ist gut wenn man die eine oder andere Technik auch noch beherrscht, aber ich geh die Sache ganz ruhig an.
Nur auf meinem Mefo-Urlaub im Späten Frühjahr auf Fünen wollte ich eigentlich das Fliegenfischen versuchen.
Aber Ich weiss nicht ob ich noch irgendwann mal zum Brandungsangeln komme...müsst ich auch eigentlich mal wieder. Aber seitdem das erste Silberdingens anne Angel zappelte war ich nich mehr mit den langen Stangen am Strand #t 

freu mich schon auf Sonntag
@Udo 
ich schick dir noch mal meine Handynr. wegen der fahrt:m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Männer,

1.
werde definitiv am 5.1. nicht dabei sein können, weil Familientafel mit Mami und Papi.

2. komme gerade vom Strand aus Scharbeutz und kann euch einen &quot;gefrorenen Annus&quot; garantieren wenn es so bleibt.

Ich werde aber am 4.1. nochmal zum schleppen fahren und euch brühwarm informieren wie es war.


Allen einen guten Rutsch und TL am 5.1.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## beste666 (30. Dezember 2002)

@BB-Angler im Januar 
Na, super Männer ! Das hört sich ja gut an !#6 

Wir, mein Mann (hier: michell ) und ich, sind am 05.Jan. auch noch auf der Insel. Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal gucken wie sich so eine Horde schwimmender Belly-Eis&acute;e auf dem Wasser macht.

Finden müßte man euch ja eigentlich: Eine ganze Bande sabbelnder BB-Angler auf Fliederbeerpunsch...das kann ja nicht so schwer sein ! 

Aber vor diesem Termin wünsche ich allen noch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2003 !  #v


----------



## wolle (31. Dezember 2002)

na dann wünsche ich euch doch schon mal gutes wetter
viel spaß und dicke fische  #h  #h  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. Januar 2003)

Na Leute ? Ob das was wird am Sonntag ??
Schnee-Caos, Eisregen und heftige Wind mit Schneeverwehungen sind angesagt!  
Wenn es so wird, bleibe ich aber in der warmen Molle und penn mich aus.  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Januar 2003)

Macht was ihr wollt, aber ich geh angeln!!!

Ich komme gerade vom &quot;Anangeln 2003&quot; mit &quot;Hornpiper&quot;.
Er hatte Glück!
58er Stealhead an der Fliegenrute!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. Januar 2003)

Sauber gemacht !!! :m  :m 
Aber Ihr wohnt da oben gleich um die Ecke, unsereiner müsste bei Eis und Schnee über 330Km Hinfahrt in Kauf nehmen.
Aber ich warte noch ab, wie das Wetter sich entscheidet.

...huch, jetzt hab ich die 1000 voll gepostet...  #h


----------



## Maddin (2. Januar 2003)

Eis und Schnee ist natürlich nicht so prickelnd für die die weit anreisen müssen......ich zähle mich allerdings auch nicht zu denen, die gleich &quot;um die Ecke&quot; wohnen. Bei solchen Dingen heißt es immer ABWARTEN! Die Wetterlage kann sich so schnell ändern. Auf 3 Tage das Wetter genau zu bestimmen halte ich für unmöglich. Hauptsache der Wind dreht wirklich auf westliche Richtungen. Die Bilder von Mario lassen mich aber wirklich leichtsinnig werden... :g ...Gratulation an den Fänger!

@Mike
Gratuliere zur Forenlegende!!!! :z


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2003)

Genau das kann sich soo schnell ändern mit dem Wetter, das ist doch jedesmal so. Abwarten Leute ich hab nen Guten Draht zu Petri :q 

Ausserdem bei den Aussichten :l schöne Forelle Mario

@Mike Glückwunsch zur *1000* Willkommen im Club:m


----------



## Salmonelle (2. Januar 2003)

@Mario: Petri Heil an Hornpiper, hübscher Silberling!
Seh ich da tatsächlich Schnee? Hier bei mir zuhause seh ich seit 4 Tagen immer nur Regen bei 10°C (tach und nacht :c )

@Mike: keine Ausreden hier, Frost verursacht nur vorübergehend Schmerzen; immer ordentlich strampeln und paddeln, ein guter Drill und Dir ist warm :q :q  :q 

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Januar 2003)

@ Mario

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur ersten Mefo 2003!!!


#r 

@ Mikefish

Willkommen unter den 1000er Postern.

Mach weiter so

@ all
so wie es aussieht , verschieben wir den Termin!!! In Lübeck ist reines Chaos! Schnee und darunter Eis! Sollte dies bis Samstag abend anhalten, verschieben wir den Termin, bis sich die Wetterlage ändert! Hab keine Lust mein Leben und mein Auto aufs Spiel zu setzen. Die Ostsee läuft mir nicht weg!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Januar 2003)

Nicht ich fing diesen Fisch, nein &quot;Hornpieper&quot; war´s !!!


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2003)

Bellybootangler
also da muss einiges mehr passieren, bis ich zu Hause bleibe.
Seit Wochen freue ich mich darauf endlich mal wieder angeln zu gehen. Und das lasse ich mir nicht von ein paar Minusgraden vermiesen, dafür gibt es richtige Kleidung.
Die Wetterlage sieht momentan sehr gleichmäßig aus. Bei allen Anbietern sind *noch* Temperaturen um 0 bis -5 Grad angesagt mit Sonnenstunden und *Westliche Winde*(wann hat man das schon) mit 3-4.
Ich glaube ich muß nicht extra erwähnen an welchen Strand ich fahren würde :q 
Die Ostsee läuft mir auch nicht weg da hast du recht aber die Zeit und davon hab ich nicht allzuviel, leider :c 
Deswegen werde ich diese Chance nutzen, ausser es wird wirklich sinnlos...


----------



## Maddin (2. Januar 2003)

Genau Ace,
laß mal am Samstag die Lage checken :q. Ich habe mir den Sonntag auf jeden Fall &quot;freigenommen&quot;......


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Januar 2003)

Minustemperaturen und Wind machen mir auch nix aus. Nur der Schnee. Habe da irgendwie eine Abneigung gegen. So wie die Strassen frei von Eis und Schnee sind, werde ich am Treffpunkt sein. Was nützt mir das schöne Angeln, wenn ich bei der Heimreise mit dem Auto im Graben liegen bleibe! Dann ist mein Auto kaputt und ich muß wahrscheinlich paar Kilometer laufen bzw. Stunden lang warten bis mich einer abschleppt und dann komm ich erstmal nicht mehr zum Angeln! Liege dann mit ne Lungenentzündung im Bett! Das Jahr hat erst angefangen und das will ich mir nicht vermiesen durch soeinen Leichtsinn! Aber warten wir erstmal den Termin ab. Bis dahin kann sich das Wetter ja noch ändern!

Ansonsten wird der Termin nachgeholt und zwar sehr kurzfristig!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Januar 2003)

Genau Christian ! :m 
Heile ankommen und heile wieder nach Hause kommen bei so einem Schneecaos mit Eis drunter, das ist mir das Wichtigste!!


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Januar 2003)

Heute Nacht gab es ca. 10cm. Neuschnee  :c 

Ich werde mir Schneeschuhe besorgen, ich hab es ja nicht so weit ! :q 

Wer von euch im Schnee stecken bleibt kann bei mir eine &quot;Notunterkunft&quot; finden


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2003)

Moinsen beisammen....
komme gerade vom Grosseinkauf zurück....
Strassenlage : Hauptstrassen -> geht so !!
Nebenstrassen -> guten Rutsch
Autobahn -> Frei
Ich denke mal, dass es am Sonntag noch besser ist,
es sei denn, der Schnee schlägt nochmal zu....
Nach Marios Bildern juckt es mich aber auch ganz gewaltig in den Fingern....
Wird schon werden denke ich.
Bis Sonntag 
;+


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. Januar 2003)

Also ich muss sonntag zur nachtschicht :c  aber ma sehen wenn ich über die BAB fliegen kann erscheine ich vielleicht etwas später.
Telenummer von bellyboot habe ich ja um zu fragen wo ihr seid.

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel spass und die ersten dicken Fische in diesem Jahr.

Glückwunsch für Hornpieper cooler Fisch und super Bilder macht lust aufs angeln  :q


----------



## Broesel (3. Januar 2003)

Moin moin,

sowie es zur Zeit aussieht, könnte ich am Sonntag auch noch mit meinen Latexklamotten am Strand antanzen. Wann allerdings, das kann ich noch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Werde aber versuchen zu kommen, denn einen lustigen Plausch in Ehren kann niemand verwehren.

Vielleicht bis dann am Wasser...  

Da Mario ja allerdings auch erst später antrampeln will, wäre es nett, wenn mir einer von Euch, der mit Sicherheit da ist, per PM mal seine Handy-Dingens rübersendet, damit ich weiß, wo ich suchen soll...Maddin, Ace?


----------



## Ace (3. Januar 2003)

@Broesel
du hast ne PM #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (3. Januar 2003)

Habe mir auch nochmal den Wetterbericht angeschaut.
Wird wohl kalt werden am Sonntag, aber wir bekommen Westwind. :z 
Bei Nordwind können wir die Sache nähmlich knicken :c 
Warten wir mal den morgigen Wetterbericht ab.


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2003)

Moin,

ich drücke Euch die Daumen das es klappt am Sonntag, daß die Straßen befahrbar sind und die ersten &quot;03er&quot; gelandet werden können.
Ich darf Samstag arbeiten, da werde ich Sonntag &quot;aus strategischen Gründen&quot; zu Hause bleiben  :q 

Viel Petri!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2003)

Danke Michael #h !
Das wünsche ich uns auch......die letzten &quot;Köder&quot; werden gerade gebunden


----------



## Mirco (4. Januar 2003)

Moin BB&acute;ler,

seit dem letzten Treffen Anfang November in Dazendorf/Wallnau war ich nich mehr an der Küste  :c  :c  :c 

Bei Euren ganzen Posting werd ich ganz fürchterlich neidisch   

Aber die Wochenend Trips von Erfurt anne Küste bei dem Wetter sind mir momentan zu stressig. Vielleicht bin ich ja im Februar mal wieder dabei  ;+ 

Ich wünsch Euch gutes Wetter, wenig Wind, den ein oder anderen Silberbarren & vor allem viel Spaß  :m 

Grüßt mir die Ostsee


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2003)

Heute, 12.45 Uhr :


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2003)

@Mario
Ich seh nischts..


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2003)

Ich hatte das Bild das ,ich jetzt angehängt habe (voranstehender Beitrag) ,in ein Online-Album geladen.
Dann die URL angegeben. Seht ihr alle nix?


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2003)

Der Anhang geht......allerdings sagt die Prognose für morgen westliche Winde an. Auf BSH  und auf Wetteronline ....das ist doch gut....


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2003)

@Mario 
Ich seh´s

@all
Es sind für morgen Wind aus Südwest(ideal für Oststrand) mit 3-4 morgends angesagt und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt bzw. leicht drunter.
Was Tun???? wenn jemand fährt bin ich dabei...


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2003)

Ich wollte ja sowiso erst später nachkommen.
Ich hab die Handy-Nummern von Mike, Ace und Maddin.
Wenn also auch nur einer von euch los ist, ich komme nach.

Das Wetter heute war &quot;göttlich&quot;, stralender Sonnenschein, fast keine Wolke am Himmel und nur gaaaaanz leichter Wind (leider aus N).
Also mich hält morgen nix Zuhause!!!


----------



## Hamsterson (4. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Wenn es nicht so winterlich wäre, wäre ich auch dabei. Ausserdem ist das Wasser um Fehmarn einfach zu kalt für die Mefos. Klar, es werden ab und zu auch bei diesen Bedingungen Fische gefangen, doch in den Förden läuft es m. E. viel besser. Und da ich max eine halbe Stunde bis zum Kraftwerk an Kieler Förde zu laufen brauche, versuche ich es lieber da, obwohl ich mich mit euch gern treffen möchte. Ich schlage vor, wir verschieben Termin um eine Woche.
gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2003)

Also ich bin 100%ig dabei!

@Udo
Du bist doch dabei, oder? Gilt die Einsammelaktion (Ace...ich) noch?

@All
Wollen wir uns vielleicht heute abend im Chat treffen um Einzelheiten abzustimmen? So um 19Uhr30? Wer ist denn nun alles dabei morgen? Und wer kommt alles so früh zum Treffpunkt?

Hier noch mal der LINK  zum Chat.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2003)

So.....
gerade zu Ende gerodelt....
Tja, ich mache eben auch noch andere Dinge  :q 
Wie schauts denn nun morgen ??
Wetterberichte reden von auffrischenden Winden bis
Stärke sechs (allerdings erst am späten Nachmittag).
Ich werde das Belly wohl einladen , aber ob ich es
dann auch nutze, entscheide ich dann wohl vor Ort  ;+ 
Und sonst, wer ist denn nun alles dabei ??


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2003)

marioschreiber : 100%ig dabei, nicht vor 13.00Uhr !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2003)

Chat ist eine super Idee....
Klasse...19.30 Uhr...passt auch
Bis nachher denn !


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2003)

19:30 Chat alles klar:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Januar 2003)

So nun mal ein Wetterbericht von mir!

Nebenstraßen:sehr glatt und mit Schnee bedeckt!
Autobahn:    frei
Hauptstraßen : teilweise sehr glatt und teilweise frei

Wind morgen früh um 3-4 aus N zunehmend auf w drehend bis 6!
Wassertemperatur *1,4 °C*  (Beispiel Boltenhagen)  

Welle zur Zeit ca. 0,5m in Boltenhagen. Deshalb würde ich auch Staberhuk vorschlagen
Über Nacht sollen wir bis -10°C bekommen. Morgen um - 6°C.

Folgende Strände fallen meiner Meinung wegen zuviele Nebenstraßen aus:
Dazendorf, Katharienhof, Dahmeshöved, Weisenhäuser Strand, Marienleuchte 

Die einzige Straße , die ich kenne , die jetzt frei sein müßte, wäre Staberhuk(Bundeswehr) . Die wird ja gestreut von der Bundeswehr!

Wollen wir mal sehen, wie das Wetter morgen wird. Wenn es die Straßenverhältnisse es zulassen werde ich erscheinen, was ich nicht glaube! Und ich würde ein Treffen um 7:00 vorschlagen wegen der Straßenverhältnisse.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

*Sonntag = Tagsüber um -6   Grad, Wind ab ca. 13:00 um 6-7 aus SW  ,
Wassertemperatur um 1 Grad , Christian beschreibt einige Strassen auch noch als recht glatt , hier in Hannover liegen ca. 5cm Neuschnee......... ich bleibe 100%tig zu Hause !! *  :k 

Allen die zur Küste fahren, wünsche ich viiiiiel Spass und kommt bitte heile an und auch wieder nach Hause. :m 
Wir sehen uns ein andermal !  #h  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Nachdem meine heutigen Ausflüge wegen Schnee und Strassenglätte schon ausgefallen sind werde ich morgen auch nicht mit dem Auto los fahren. Ich habe zwar Winterausrüstung am Auto aber wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muß lasse ich es stehen. 
Ich wünsche euch aber falls ihr die Sache durchziehen solltet viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Udo Mundt (4. Januar 2003)

Also, wenn ich mir die Wetterberichte anschaue, habe ich auch arge Bedenken. Meine Frau schüttelt auch nur noch mit dem Kopf, wenn das Treffen zum Gespräch kommt #d 
Bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen sollten wir den Termin verschieben.
In 3 Wochen ist auch schon das Mefotreffen mit Mikefish #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Januar 2003)

Ich werde mein Auto auch zuhause stehen lassen. War eben draußen und es ist mir zu glatt. Nehme den Termin von Mikefish war, wenn er auf einen Sonntag fällt!!! Ansonsten wird der Termin, sowie sich die Wetterlage ändert, nachgeholt. Sieht zur zeit leider nicht so aus, da sie erstmal bis Ende der Woche Kälte und Schneefall angesagt haben!

Für die, die losfahren. Fahrt vorsichtig und kommt heil nach Hause!


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2003)

Bin nu im Chat....


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2003)

So, hier das Chatergebnis:

Ace, Dorschdiggler und ich treffen uns morgen früh um 7 Uhr auf der Raststätte Neustädter Bucht! Wenn noch jemand erscheinen will, dann sollte er es bis morgen früh 5Uhr30 posten damit wir wissen, auf wen wir ggf. noch warten müssen.

Nachkommen werden: Mario zu 100%, Broesel zu 99,9%

*Zieht euch waaaarm an!! * 

CU


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2003)

Nachtrag: Ich komme ohne BB, weil : hab keins !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Januar 2003)

@ Mario

Dann wird das ja bald mal Zeit das Du eins hast !! :k  :m  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. Januar 2003)

Hallo BB `ler,

war heute nicht los.
Wetter, insbesondere die Straßenverhältnisse waren (sind ?!?) einfach zu schlecht.
Allerdings sieht es für Morgen (Sonntag) ganz gut mit dem Wind aus.

Allen die losgehen: &quot;TL&quot; und fahrt vorsichtig.

Grüße Stephan


P.S.: @ Joerch, die 99,9 % gehören mir, reicht dir nicht die Wahl zur &quot;Supersau&quot; :q  :q  :q  :m  :m  #h ?

Verdient hättest du es !

Bis dann  :b  :q    :g  :l  :m  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Januar 2003)

@ Mikefish
Bring ihn nicht auf den Geschmack! Sonst fängt er auch mal Fische. Und nicht nur, wenn er alleine losgeht! :q


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2003)

WIE ?????, wie soll ich das denn verstehen?
 :q


----------



## Fischbox (4. Januar 2003)

Moin!

Schade, hab auch kein BB. Wäre gerne dadei gewesen, um mir solch ein Spektakel mal anzuschauen. Hätte Euch dann aus der Brandung heraus mit der Spinnrute unterstützt, aber das mit den Straßenverhältnissen ist mir im Moment ein wenig zu heikel. Wünsche Euch aber jede Menge Spaß und Erfolg.

Und friert Euch Eure edlen Teile nicht ab. Die Eier von unseren Hühnern sind vor Weihnachten alle geplatzt. War bei der Kälte wohl zuviel Druck drauf. Also vorsorgen!!  

Vor einer Woche haben sie in der Ecke Klausdorf bis Preesen ubrigens gut Dorsch auf 8-10m gefangen. Staberhuk war eher mau.

Petri Heil!!#6


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2003)

> Hätte Euch dann aus der Brandung heraus mit der Spinnrute unterstützt


 

Genau das habe ich auch vor!


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2003)

Moin,

mit ´nem Schwimmring in´ne Ostsee rumpaddeln... naja, nur die Harten komm´n in´n Garten  :q 
Allen Unverfrorenen Viel Petri!  :m #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: wenn ich mir diese Schneemassen anschaue, ich hätte nicht gedacht das Ihr es wirklich macht#r


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2003)

Nicht-BBler sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen, bitte bringt genügend Heizdecken und Tee mit (Ostfriesische Blattmischung bitte) :q


----------



## Lachsjaeger (4. Januar 2003)

Hallo Ihr harten, #h 
Leider muss ich morgen arbeiten :c . Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffe das Euer Einsatz auch belohnt wird#a  #:   . Fahrt bitte vorsichtig, wir brauchen Euch hier noch. #g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2003)

Sach ma Maddin, was trinkst Du denn für ein Kraut :v 
Ich denke, eine warme Suppe ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Tun wir das Richtige ??
Oder sind wir echt so bekloppt, wie meine Tochter vorhin gesacht hat ???
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schonmal tierisch.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2003)

Glücklich zurück !!!!
nu erstmal was zum Aufwärmen #2 
Hat super Spass gemacht, auch wenn&acute;s saukalt war.
Ace , Maddin, Mario..... jederzeit gerne wieder !!!!
So, nun geht&acute;s an oben erwähntes aufwärmen....

Schade für Alle, die nicht dabei waren...Ihr habt echt was verpasst  :g


----------



## Lachsjaeger (5. Januar 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler: Was heißt  



> Schade für Alle, die nicht dabei waren...Ihr habt echt was verpasst


 Wo ist der Fangbericht?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2003)

Was haben wir alles verpasst ??  ;+ 

Etwa die eingefrorenen Rutenringe, die roten Tropfnasen oder etwa die 10 Pfund Fisch die jeder weggeschleppt hat? :q  :q  :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2003)

Warten wir doch gemeinsam auf die Anderen, die dabei waren 
Und dann gibts auch jede Menge Statements....
Ruhe bewahren.....


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2003)

Verpasst? Vorallem das Schneetreiben !
Hier einer der kurzen Momente an denen es nicht geschneit hat.
















Ich war zwar nur kurz dabei, hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht!
Bis zum nächsten mal Jungs! :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2003)

Dito Mario....
was ist mit den Bildern ??
Oder war das nur eine Spielerei...
Ich seh nix !!! :r


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2003)

Tropf...schnief.....man das war eine Erfahrung #h  
Hab grad alle Sachen von Salzwasser befreit und bin
schon etwas aufgetaut. Fische ;+ Die gibt es jede Menge....
schwimmen alle noch in der See :g Wir wollten ja nicht 
alles wegfangen.....immerhin ist in 3 Wochen wieder ein
Treffen. Die 4 Leute die auf jeden Fall dabei sind, die 
kann ich euch jetzt schon namentlich nennen #y 

Zum Thema unbefahrbare Straßen auf Fehmarn: *Kein Kommentar*   #d 

Bilder gibt es auch, ich muss sie nur noch auf ein gewisses Maß schrumpfen.

Ace, Mario, Vossi....immer wieder :z


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2003)

Mario....ich seh auch nüschts!


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2003)

Seht ihr es jetzt?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2003)

@ Mario

*Wo *  ist das ?? ;+ 
Auf der Insel ?


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2003)

Wunderbar, Mario....alles sichtbar!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2003)

@Mario.... wiedermal unbemerkt geschossen....

Tja, rote Nase ist bei mir nicht, eher die Füsse...
Und die Hände kann ich mittlerweile auch wieder gebrauchen.

Ach ja, Schneegestöber gabs denn auch noch...
und so wunderbar heissen #g  Tee...

Okay, ich gebs ja zu.... so ein klein wenig Eis war auch an den Rutenringen....

Und die Fische....

Haben das gemacht, was wir nicht gemacht haben :

Zu Hause im warmen Wohnzimmer gesessen.... #u


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2003)

Funzt nicht die Bilder aus &quot;bilderservice.de&quot; Fotoalben reinzustellen, musste sie erst nochmal im AB-Fotoalbum hochladen!?

@Mike : rat doch mal!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2003)

@ Mario

...na wo nun ??  :g


----------



## Bellyman (5. Januar 2003)

Mensch Mike....
Das ist Katharinenhof........(oder?)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2003)

Ich dachte das sieht aus wie &quot;Irkutz&quot; (oder wie man das schreibt?), kurz vorm Polarkreis.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2003)

So ähnlich hat es sich da auch angefühlt  :q


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2003)

Bellyman bekommt beim nächsten Treffen ein Gratis-Bier für diese Antwort! :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2003)

Geht klar... der gute Jäger kennt eben sein Revier  :m


----------



## Hamsterson (5. Januar 2003)

@Mike
Es sieht nach Irkutsk, so Ende August, aus. :q 

Ich war heute auch kurz los. Habe etwa eine Stunde in Kieler Förde vom Ufer aus geblinkert. Ausser paar Sterne und rote Nase hatte auch nichts.


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2003)

Ungemütlich sieht es auf den Bildern aus! Würde auf dem einen nicht die Thermoskanne zu sehen sein könnte man denken es sind Schwarzweiss-Bilder.

ich hoffe wir haben beim nächsten mal nicht nur eine blaue Thermoskanne, sondern einen eben solchen Himmel.

Ach, und langsam ist auch mir wider warm #t


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2003)

So, das war Rekordzeit........

Ihr findet weitere Bilder vom Beklopptentreffen auf meiner
HP...rechte Seite unter &quot;Eisangeln&quot;. Viel Spaß  

Kommentare erübrigen sich. Es ist doch erstaunlich, wozu 
Angler in der Lage sind :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2003)

Sauber Maddin!  :m 
Gute Bilder, man sieht Mario richtig die roten Ohren und die rote Nase an.  :q  :q  :q 
Da war doch bestimmt ein Eiströpfen dran an der Nase?? :q 

Wo war eigentlich BBangler ??


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2003)

Tja, wo war er nur? Eingeschneit?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2003)

Sach ma Maddin....
Das sieht aber echt wie in Sibirien aus....
Also warn wir in echt da.... Dachte schon, daß 
das ein kalter Traum war....
Geile Bilder
 :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Udo Mundt (5. Januar 2003)

Freut mich, daß Ihr wieder heile zu Hause seid :z 
Eiskalte Fotos Maddin#6 
Wo waren denn Eure BB`s? Vor lauter Frost nicht aufblasbar#c 
Habe ich richtig gesehen, Mario mit Spinn- und nicht mit Fliegenrute. ( Wie der Frost doch einen Menschen verändert :q )
Mein Wunschzettel für den 1.2.:
kein Frost
kein Wind 
viel Sonne
viel Fisch :m  :z  :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2003)

@ Udo

..und nen Grill voll mit Bratwürstchen und Grillfleisch!!!  :k  :q  :q 
Sollst mal sehen, dann gibt das keine Eiströpfchen unter der Nase. :q  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (5. Januar 2003)

So soll es sein Mike#6 #v #6 
Was ist denn mit Ace los?
Hockt er noch in der Mikrowelle und wartet daß er wieder aufgetaut ist#c


----------



## Ace (5. Januar 2003)

So auch der letzte ist wieder da und hat seine Wunden geleckt  meine Finger sind immer noch so komisch taub...

Trotz der Extremen Bedingungen hat es riesig Spass gemacht,#6 und es hätte ja sein können das .... aber leider nicht :c 
War auf jeden Fall ne Erfahrung wert.

Mario, Vossi, Maddin...immer wieder#6

@Udo
Wenn sogar schon die Wathosen festfrieren blas ich mein Belly lieber nicht auf  
Aber nächstes mal biste doch wieder mein Bootsnachbar oder?? :m 
wenn es dann besseres Wetter sein sollte.

P.S.: hab auch noch paar Bilder gemacht, kommen noch


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2003)

@Mike
Dein Grill hat mir heute echt gefehlt!!!

Das die BellyBoate heute trocken blieben war wohl eine weise Entscheidung. Ace und ich waren uns zuerst aber nicht so ganz schlüssig....sollen wir...sollen wir nicht...sollen wir... ;+ :q. Die Vernunft hat gesiegt #t. Nächstes mal haben wir bestimmt besseres Wetter.....i hope..... #h


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2003)

Hab auch mit der Fliegenrute gefischt.
Aber die Ringe voll Eis und die Schnur durch die Kälte zu steif, das geht zu sehr auf die (ohnehin nicht große) Wurfweite.
Einziger Vorteil bei den Bedingungen : viel Bewegung


----------



## Mirco (5. Januar 2003)

Mensch Jungs,

schöne Bilder  :m 

Bein nächsten mal liegt da bestimmt ne Mefo im Schnee :q 

Ihr wißt ja alle &quot;nur die Harten kommen in den Garten &
und die Härteren bekommen die Gärtnerin&quot; und die habt Ihr euch jawohl verdient  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ace (5. Januar 2003)

So hier gibts noch ein paar bilderchen.


----------



## Klausi (5. Januar 2003)

Schöne Bilderchen#r


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Januar 2003)

Ihr seid meine Helden ihr vier!!!#r 

Ich wollte erst raus, nur in meiner Straße(Hauptstraße) ging heute morgen nix mehr.Kein Streudienst war unterwegs und es lag mindestesn noch 10cm Schneeauf der Fahrbahn. Spiegelglatt!!! Habe mich dann wieder aufs Ohr gehauen und die Schäfchen gezählt. Mir war einfach zuviel Schnee auf der Fahrbahn und dem Schneetreiben heute morgen wollte ich nicht haben. Ist nur schade, das ihr nicht einen Schwanz an Land gezogen habt. Ihr vier habt auf jedenfall ein Bierchen beim nächsten Mal bei mir gut!!!


----------



## Udo Mundt (6. Januar 2003)

@ Ace!
Aber logo :m  :m  :m


----------



## Broesel (6. Januar 2003)

Moins,
ich kann nur wirklich sagen...#r 
Nachdem ich mit Mario teleniert hatte und auch an der Küste Schneetreiben herrschte, habe ich doch einen Rückzieher gemacht. 
Obwohl, wenn ich mir die tollen Bilderchen so angeschaut habe, bin ich doch ein wenig bedruppst, dass ich mich nicht auf den Weg gemacht habe. Das muß eine absolut geniale Athmosphäre gewesen sein, die bestimmt ewig in der Erinnerung bleiben wird. Schade, dass das Unternehmen &quot;Polarfischen&quot; nicht mit einem Fisch belohnt wurde... :c 

Jungs, der nächste Termin steht an...


----------



## Babydorsch (6. Januar 2003)

Ihr seit doch Wahnsinnig da kekommt man ja schon von den Bilderchen anschauen kalte Füße :q


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2003)

Schöne Bilder, Ace! Mir sitzt der Tag immer noch in den Knochen #t


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Das sind ja allesamt hammergeile Bilder. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor euch. Angler sind halt auch ein wenig verrückt und das ist gut so!  :q


----------



## Fischbox (6. Januar 2003)

Das nenn ich positiv verrückt!!!!! Ihr seid schon hammerharte Hunde! Die Atmosphäre war bestimmt klasse. Schade, das die Straßen so schlecht waren, denn ich wäre auch gerne so herrlich verrückt gewesen. Ich verstehe bloß nicht, warum Petrus solchen Einsatz nicht belohnt? 
Totzdem!#r #r #r #6


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2003)

@Maddin
frag mich ma...ich wär heut auf der Arbeit fast eingepennt :q


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2003)

Naja, du mußtest dich ja auch richtig konzentrieren auf der Rückfahrt. Und das mit *Sommerreifen* :q #r 

@Christian
Sollen wir das Bier nächstes Mal vorsichtshalber selber mitbringen?#y


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Januar 2003)

Hallo Männers... habe doch glatt ein wenig geschnorchelt vor dem Fernsehgerät  #u 
Nun sind denn auch meine Bilder online  
hoffe ich mache das hier richtig.... ;+  ;+  ;+ 
wenn&acute;s nicht klappt, denn brauche ich mal euren Rat...
Bekomme noch kalte Finger und Füsse, wenn ich mir das ansehe....


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2003)

@Vossi
hat doch geklappt#6
hast du meine Mail bekommen??? irgendwie konnte ich dir gestern Abend keine schicken ;+


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2003)

Klappt wunderbar, tolle Bilder auch das!! 

Mir fällt grad diese Naschkram-Werbung ein:



> ...und was ist mit Tee????


 :q Das war unser Überlebenselixir

Hast du meine Mails mit den Bilder heute bekommen?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Januar 2003)

@Ace...danke , ja hat geklappt... geile Bilder
@maddin....bilder sind noch am eintrudeln, da hängt noch ein video (privater film...also keine raubkopie vor    )
und das dauert wohl ein wenig .....
ansonsten.....(tiefer seufzer) ich fands nur geil  :m  :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Januar 2003)

@ Maddin
Das brauchst Du nicht. Ich werde erscheinen, wenn kein Schnee und Eis die Fahrbahn bedecken und die Ostssee noch frei von Eis ist!!!


----------



## Bellyman (7. Januar 2003)

#r 
Meine Töchter würden sagen: 
...eeecht Krass... :g
Hoffentlich wirds am 1.2. ein paar Grad wärmer... #t #t 
Im übrigen: sehr schöne Bilder, DD hat einen guten 
&quot;Motivblick&quot; :q


----------



## Maddin (7. Januar 2003)

Ein paar Grad mehr am 01.02. wären echt nicht schlecht! Schnee darf es allerdings geben....sieht doch schön aus :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Januar 2003)

Danke BM  :q 

Bitte erkläre mir doch mal, was ein &quot;guter Motivblick&quot;
ist  ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Ich stehe im Moment auf meiner Leitung.
Und falls am 1.Feb. bei mir nichts anliegt
(Terminkalender ist noch nicht gecheckt),
dann bin ich auch dabei.

Egal wie das Wetter ist (es sei denn die Ostsee

ist zugefroren :g


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2003)

Zitat Dorschdiggler:


> Egal wie das Wetter ist (es sei denn die Ostsee
> 
> ist zugefroren :g



Das ist ne Aussage!!!! sowas wollen wir hören :z  :z  :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Januar 2003)

Hm, also am 1.2. soll das nächste Treffen sein?  :c 
Da kann ich schon wieder nicht. Da fahre ich in den Winterurlaub. Schade schade schade!!!
Aber irgend wann klappt das auch bei mir mal wieder.  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Januar 2003)

Wollen wir mal nicht hoffen , das die Ostsee zufriet.

Dann haben wir ein Problem!!! Ist dann Eisangeln angesagt?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Januar 2003)

@ Jörg

Schade am 01.02. kannst Du wieder nicht ?
Naja....falls es mit dem Wetter nicht passt, ist ja noch der Ausweichtermin, am *01.03.  *   :k  #h  #h 
Ich hoffe das wir uns alle mal wiedersehen.  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Januar 2003)

@ Ace

Naja, ist doch eigentlich klar.....

Kann uns noch was schocken  ;+ 

Wie gesagt, die Steigerung wäre doch nur noch 
Packeis - oder ??


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Januar 2003)

1.2. ich freu mich drauf :z  :z  :z 
Meinen Wunschzettel seht Ihr auf Seite 6.
@ M-S gehts Du eigentlich noch angeln oder hast Du Dich ganz dem Wintersport verschrieben :q


----------



## beste666 (8. Januar 2003)

Moin Moin Männer !

Es war doch richtig nett am Wasser !  Oder ??   
Ins Auto zu steigen und ein bisschen rumzufahren um euch zu suchen haben wir nicht gewagt. Auf den Fehmarnschen Hauptstraßen war ja alles geräumt aber sobald man diese verlassen hat um zu ferneren Stränden zu kommen da wurde es auch schon rutschig. :c 
Wir sind dann am Sonntag doch lieber in Marienleuchte geblieben da ist der Strand nur 100 Meter vom Häusschen entfernt da kann man Ruckzuck wieder im warmen sein wenn&acute;s zu kalt ist.
Ich habe es immer so 2 Stunden am Wasser ausgehalten dann bin ich doch lieber hinter den Herd gegangen   

Meine Spinnrute habe ich genau ausgepackt, 3 Wurf gemacht und dann wieder eingepackt. #d Das war ein bisschen zu kalt an den Händen. 
Der Mann ist auch 3x Nachts los. Den Fangbericht dazu kann Er lieber selber abgeben glaube ich. 
So, bis dahin. #h


----------



## beste666 (8. Januar 2003)

Ich hab noch etwas vergessen.    
Wir haben um diese &quot;schön&quot; vereisten Rutenringe vorzubeugen diese vorher mit Melkfett eingeschmiert.
Das funktioniert echt klasse ! :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Januar 2003)

Keine Angst Udo. Ich bleibe schon beim angeln.   Nur ein mal im Jahr muß ne Woche Ski fahren drin sein. Marcus Wasmeier würde mich sofort als Trainer einstellen wenn er mich sehen würde.  :q


----------

